# Best hair straightener?



## juxt123 (Sep 27, 2007)

My chi turbo 2 inch is turning off and on because the wire isn't tight the way it should be so its time for a new one any recs?


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2007)

i reccomend ghd's hair straightner 
http://www.slapiton.tv/acatalog/ghd_pro_styler.gif

the website http://www.ghdhair.com/


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 28, 2007)

i use a LARGE round ceramic brush and my ion hair dryer on high.

the product i swear by to keep my hair straight and soft is Biosilk Silk Strate.


----------



## Renee (Sep 29, 2007)

I just bought an Infrashine iron and I love it. I got it from Hello-Gorgeous.net. They have great prices and quick service!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 29, 2007)

I got a limited edition pink one I think it might be babylis? Anyways it works AWESOME!!


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 29, 2007)

If you bought your chi from any of the Regis salons (Beauty Express, Trade Secret, the salons in Wal-Mart and a few other places are owned by Regis) you can exchange it for a brand new one, even if you don't have the box or receipt. 

My personal favorite though is Paul Mitchell's The Smoothing Iron.  A tiny bit more expensive than the Chi, but has the heat control and the wire (imo) is a lot better than the Chi's.  I've had mine for 2.5 years and havent had a single problem with it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 29, 2007)

I love HAI flatiorns


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I just bought an Infrashine iron and I love it. I got it from Hello-Gorgeous.net. They have great prices and quick service!_

 
 I Love Infrashine too!! its amazing how it makes ur hair so straight and  super shiny..it makes u look like you had it done at a  very expensive salon


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i reccomend ghd's hair straightner 
http://www.slapiton.tv/acatalog/ghd_pro_styler.gif

the website http://www.ghdhair.com/_

 
Another vote for GHDs.  They are the best straighteners that I have ever used.  I have super thick hair and it straightens my hair in about 10 minutes.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 1, 2007)

GHDs or Coriolus...even Wigo!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I love HAI flatiorns_

 
The HAI convertible flat iron is great!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 1, 2007)

GHD or Kodo


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 19, 2007)

I love my infrashine too!! i got it at my local aveada salon


----------



## Jot (Oct 19, 2007)

GHDs i gave in and finally bought myself some, they are great


----------

